# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Уважаемые абоненты – юридические лица и индивидуальные предприниматели!

## ByFly

Информируем Вас, что согласно Постановлению Национального банка Республики Беларусь №440 от 27.07.2015 О структуре номера счета, с *4 июля 2017 года* в Республике Беларусь будет осуществлен переход на международную структуру номера счета IBAN (International Bank Account Number) и новые банковские идентификационные коды банков BIC (Bank Identifier Code). IBAN  международный номер банковского счета длиной 28 разрядов, присвоенный в соответствии с международным стандартом ISO 13616:2007.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

